# My fake "RS" 2018 Cruze. Thoughts?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Do you have any before pictures?


----------



## gacl (Jan 22, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Do you have any before pictures?


It was just your typical LT cruze, no fog lights or anything. Same ones you see on the road. But no sadly I dont have any pictures.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Where'd you get the exhaust cutouts for the rear end? I like what you did - looks similar to some of the current stuff from manufacturers - Ford Titaniums lineup or even the Malibu Premier, but I wish they were a little more flush with the bumper.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

gacl said:


> It was just your typical LT cruze, no fog lights or anything. Same ones you see on the road. But no sadly I dont have any pictures.


I have a Gen I so I do not get many much up close time with a Gen II so visuals always helps.



jblackburn said:


> Where'd you get the exhaust cutouts for the rear end? I like what you did - looks similar to some of the current stuff from manufacturers - Ford Titaniums lineup or even the Malibu Premier, but I wish they were a little more flush with the bumper.


Almost looks like an Ali Express rear diffuser dress up item.
[h=1]2017 Cruze Rear spoiler ABS Rear Bumper Diffuser[/h]


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

gacl said:


> View attachment 270555
> View attachment 270557
> View attachment 270559



Dude! You have dual exhaust? Are both pipes operational?


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

hmm yea not a fan i do want the rs foglights tho but dont really care that much lol


----------



## gacl (Jan 22, 2019)

Cruzen18 said:


> Dude! You have dual exhaust? Are both pipes operational?


Nope, its a diffuser bumper.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

gacl said:


> Nope, its a diffuser bumper.


Dang! Was gonna ask how you did it.:wink:


----------



## Cruzin4abruisin (Jan 12, 2019)

Definitely like it, I would go without the chrome trim around the rear deflectors and chrome trim piece on the trunk though. Other than that it looks great, how hard is it to install the fog lights?


----------



## gacl (Jan 22, 2019)

Cruzin4abruisin said:


> Definitely like it, I would go without the chrome trim around the rear deflectors and chrome trim piece on the trunk though. Other than that it looks great, how hard is it to install the fog lights?


Actually didn't install the fogs myself. What I have on my car isn't fully GM parts. The fog housing and wiring is all GM but that outside part you see with the LED strip going around the bulb is aftermarket. I made a deal with an auto parts store and they charged me a flat $200 to install the GM kit with the aftermarket LED front instead of the boring GM front with fog light cutouts.


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

Front end is really nice- the back is well done but I think the chrome on the rear bumper is a bit much. 

Where did you get those foglights from?


----------



## gacl (Jan 22, 2019)

modalita said:


> Front end is really nice- the back is well done but I think the chrome on the rear bumper is a bit much.
> 
> Where did you get those foglights from?


The fogs are from the GM fog kit that goes for 209.95 on ebay. The daytime running light of the fog that u are seeing in the picture are these: https://www.ebay.com/itm/3-Color-DR...nning-Light-/254156212324?hash=item3b2ce40864 -- It turns blue when my headlights come on.

You can also get these 2 types, eagle eye or mustang. Both would function the same as what I have. 

Mustang: https://www.ebay.com/itm/LED-Daytim...e-2016-2018-/232399642085?hash=item361c191de5

Eagle Eye: https://www.ebay.com/itm/DRL-for-Ch...e-With-Turn-/264233757802?hash=item3d858f2c6a


----------



## rob_zomb (Jun 12, 2019)

gacl said:


> View attachment 270555
> View attachment 270557
> View attachment 270559


Front RS is nice, don't like rear RS. Looks forced. Dual exhausts are nice and so are the fogs. In my honest opinion, ditch the rear RS emblem and it will look super clean.


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

gacl said:


> View attachment 270555
> View attachment 270557
> View attachment 270559


I'll allow it. Looks good.


----------



## SuperChief (Mar 30, 2019)

gacl said:


> View attachment 270555
> View attachment 270557
> View attachment 270559


Looking to put an RS badge on my Premiere....do you have to remove anything to put the badge in?


----------



## GastonGaudio (Sep 9, 2018)

Sorry man, but I don't like it


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

Can you please tell me more about those Fog lights, how you installed them? How did you wired them? How did you use them (on.off)
THanks!


----------



## gacl (Jan 22, 2019)

AdamzCruze said:


> Can you please tell me more about those Fog lights, how you installed them? How did you wired them? How did you use them (on.off)
> THanks!


I posted the links above to the ebay listings. Basically I got them and it is just the head/outer piece. You will still need the fogs themselves and the wiring harness and all. Basically, buy the GM fog light kit and the thing from ebay. You will have to wire the LED DRL to the blinker, and to another light source (mine is to my parking lights) and then you need a ground. The rest of it is the GM kit so I have the OEM headlight switch that has the button in the middle to turn on the fogs and I had to get them programmed at the dealer since the fogs were GM and I had them installed into the BCM (body control module, what you will want to make them legal, AKA turn off when you turn on your high beams).


----------



## gacl (Jan 22, 2019)

SuperChief said:


> Looking to put an RS badge on my Premiere....do you have to remove anything to put the badge in?


I actually just bought an RS logo off ebay and cut some 3M tape in the shape of the RS and stuck it on the grill. Still holding nice and sticky!


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

gacl said:


> I posted the links above to the ebay listings. Basically I got them and it is just the head/outer piece. You will still need the fogs themselves and the wiring harness and all. Basically, buy the GM fog light kit and the thing from ebay. You will have to wire the LED DRL to the blinker, and to another light source (mine is to my parking lights) and then you need a ground. The rest of it is the GM kit so I have the OEM headlight switch that has the button in the middle to turn on the fogs and I had to get them programmed at the dealer since the fogs were GM and I had them installed into the BCM (body control module, what you will want to make them legal, AKA turn off when you turn on your high beams).


Thanks !


----------

